# Seerose schneiden und Rhizom teilen ?



## Kiki (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo Zusammen !
Ich denke ich muß meine Seerose (Pöstlingsberg) im Herst mal "Umtopfen" und evtl. den Rhizom teilen. Aber wie geht das ??  Ich habe mal in einer Teichzeitung eine Anleitung mit Bildern gesehen, die ich aber nicht mehr finden kann.:?  Hat jemand eine bebilderte Anleitung oder so ?? Ich möchte ja nicht´s an der Seerose "kaputt" machen.


----------



## Nymphaion (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Seerose schneiden und Rhizom teilen ?*

Hallo Kiki,

der Herbst ist die falsche Zeit um Seerosen zu teilen, das überleben die abgetrennten Stücke oft nicht und die Mutterpflanze leidet auch schwer darunter. Die beste Zeit um Seerosen zu teilen sind der Mai und der Juni.


----------



## Silke (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerose schneiden und Rhizom teilen ?*

Hallo Werner,
und wie genau muss man vorgehen? Kann man nur den Teil behalten, wo noch Blätter dran sind oder sprießen aus den restlichen Wurzelteilen neue Pflanzen?
Wie behandelt man die Schnittflächen? (sind ja doch ziemlich großflächig)


----------



## Nymphaion (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerose schneiden und Rhizom teilen ?*

Hallo Silke

das Rhizom verzeigt sich. An jeder Verzweigung kannst Du das Messer ansetzen. Für die Versorgung der Schnittstellen gibt es verschiedene Methoden. Manche reiben sie mit Holzkohlepulver ein, andere baden das Rhizom in einer Kaliumpermanganatlösung und wieder andere machen überhaupt nichts (das funktioniert am besten im Mai und Juni).


----------



## Silke (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerose schneiden und Rhizom teilen ?*

Hallo,
danke Werner.
Hmm, die Wurzel meiner Seerose hat sich nicht verzeigt, war aber ca. 15 cm dick und Blätter wuchsen aus 2 Stellen. Habe jetzt dazwischen geteilt und hoffe, daß beide Teile weiterwachsen.


----------



## sister_in_act (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerose schneiden und Rhizom teilen ?*

hallo Silke

anfang juni hat eine freundin ihre teichrose dezimiert, weil sie alles zugewuchert hatte.
sie hat mir 4 stücke rizom mit je ein oder 2 blättern bzw blattansätzen gegeben.
so wie sie waren habe ich sie in kies und dann körbe eingepflanzt.
alle sind gut eingewachsen und die ersten blätter schon an der oberfäche.

gruß ulla


----------



## Silke (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerose schneiden und Rhizom teilen ?*

Hallo,
echt?? Mein Stück hat zwar Blätter bekommen, aber nur unter Wasser und sieht ziemlich mickrig aus. Vielleicht hätte ich düngen sollen?


----------



## Kiki (19. März 2009)

*AW: Seerose schneiden und Rhizom teilen ?*

Hallo !

Ich habe im Netz eine Anleitung gefunden wie man Seerosen teilen kann. Ist glaube ich  ganz gut 
http://www.livingathome.de/pflanzen_gaertnern/gartenschule/popup.jsp?pos=1&gid=103


----------



## RKurzhals (19. März 2009)

*AW: Seerose schneiden und Rhizom teilen ?*

Hallo Kiki,
schon mehrfach habe ich bei meinen Eltern die Seerose drastisch reduzieren müssen. Das Teil schafft es in 2 Jahren, den Teich auf ~1 m Durchmesser und 40 cm Tiefe zu "durchwurzeln". Das Teil läßt sich nur im Wasser "besägen", weil tierisch schwer. Ich setze nur eine Ecke des Rhizoms mit abgeschnittenen Wurzeln (wie im link beschrieben) in den Pflanztopf (15 cm). Das reicht.
Im Zweifelsfall kann man bestimmt Rhizom ohne Wurzeln in einem feuchten Lappen so lange lichtgeschützt aufbewahren, bis die Seerose im Teich wieder gut kommt. Die abgeschnittenen/gesägten Enden des Teils zur Aufbewahrung kann man ja desinfizieren mit Holzkohle etc.


----------



## andreas w. (22. März 2009)

*AW: Seerose schneiden und Rhizom teilen ?*

hi kiki, der link mit den seerosen ist gut. schön dargestellt und erklärt, wenn man´s noch nicht gemacht hat, ist es jetzt einfacher.
danke!


----------



## teichheini1 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Seerose schneiden und Rhizom teilen ?*

Hallo,
ich war zwar schon ewig nicht
mehr hier im Forum, hätte aber eine Frage:
Kann ich wenn ich eine Seerose verkleinere  die feinen Wurzeln (bei mir im Teich haben sie ein ganzes Netz gebildet) vollständig abschneiden?

viele Grüße


----------



## Nymphaion (31. März 2009)

*AW: Seerose schneiden und Rhizom teilen ?*

Hallo,

das kannst Du machen. Nach dem Umpflanzen muss die Seerose sowieso ein neues System an Wurzeln bilden.


----------



## KlausS. (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Seerose schneiden und Rhizom teilen ?*

Ich habe letzten Samstag auch eine neue Zwerseerose erhalten, die ich von einem Freund bekommen habe. Das Stück hat er mit einer Baumsäge von der grossen Wurzel abgesägt, und die Schnittstelle wurde auch nicht versorgt.
Im Momen treibt sie vier Blätter aus. Hab das Wurzelstück in einen Pflanzkorb,Lehm dazugedrückt, und ober Kieselsteine drauf.

*Vorsicht beim sägen ,einmal abgerutscht ist die Folie kaputt*


----------

